
Pagekit 1.0 - tazxu
https://pagekit.com/blog/2016/04/13/pagekit-1-0-is-here
======
stephenr
I don't understand the obsession with third-party apps implementing Google's
style guide for non-android things.

Also, this is a perfect example of why I think the PSR autoloading system
supports unnecessarily confusing code layout.

Their PSR4 autoload config has:

\- "Pagekit\\\": "app/modules/application/src"

\- "Pagekit\\\Installer\\\": "app/installer/src"

\- "Pagekit\\\System\\\": "app/system/src"

\- "Pagekit\\\Config\\\": "app/modules/config/src"

\- "Pagekit\\\Console\\\": "app/console/src"

\- "Pagekit\\\Migration\\\": "app/modules/migration/src"

I use a rich IDE for writing code so I rarely have to worry about finding a
file manually (open by name, go to symbol, etc), and I still wouldn't want to
try to keep even a summary of that ridiculous structure in my head.

